# Muskie Report/Pix Nice Haul



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

* Muskie Report *


* Friday *

I went fishing to my Muskie spot. I threw out a live perch on one rod and was casting a lure o the other. I didn’t have one bite the entire day.


* Saturday *

I had planned to leave early in the morning to go fishing, but had things come up and was delayed. I got out to my Muskie around 1:30. I noticed that there were lots of boats out there. I began throwing plugs. While I was throwing plugs, I noticed that the boats were hauling in Muskies every now and then.

I casted for about an hour and began to get tired, nothing was happening. I then threw out a treble hook to try and snag a shad, but surprisingly I snagged a big Muskie instead. The fish came in really quickly.


* Pictures: *




















After I caught my Muskie, the action began to start up. My buddies both caught two Muskies.


* Pictures: *




















Not much happened after that.


* Sunday: *

I went out to my Muskie spot to eat breakfast with my dad at the restaurant. After I finished eating I grabbed my poles and headed down to go fishing. Two Muskies were caught within 10 minutes of fishing. A Muskie followed in my lure and then went after the lure of the guy wearing the yellow jacket. He landed the fish. My buddy also landed a Muskie.

* Pictures: *





















It started to get really cold out, so everybody left. Only I was there with two of my buddies. I kept casting and landed this Nice Muskie. The Muskie was caught on a Black Bart “Bay Guy”

* Pictures: *




















After I caught that one, I started live-lining big shad out. I had multiple runs, but no solid hook-ups. I think the shad were too big for the Muskies. After that I kept casting my lure. I had two hits, but they got off. I then had one more hit and it was a solid hook-up.

* Picture: *











Two guys beside both hooked up at the same time and landed their Muskies. It was their first Muskies. 

* Picture: *











After that I started to get really cold, so I packed it up and headed home.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice fish! I hope you released the snagged muskie!

Lake St. Clair, I guess? I live not far from there, about 45 minutes.

Man, I would love to find a place to shorefish for Muskie...

If you like Muskie fishing, you'll love N. Wisconsin. Great Muskie fishing, beautiful scenery, and great people. Nothing like throwing out huge bucktails and seeing a 50 incher follow to the boat...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

canton MI...
I grew up in Farmington hills and still have a place in Sylvan Lake MI...
Great post for a old Michigan guy. Kinda miss the fall color change but not the cold. Where were you at?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I guess we can safely assume these were NOT caught at Sebastian Inlet?


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

VICIII said:


> canton MI...
> I grew up in Farmington hills and still have a place in Sylvan Lake MI...
> Great post for a old Michigan guy. Kinda miss the fall color change but not the cold. Where were you at?



I was fishing in Lake St. Clair on the Canadian side.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Good looking area... Nice catch.. Was that all from shore?


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

VICIII said:


> Good looking area... Nice catch.. Was that all from shore?


Yupp, I caught them all from a pier


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

You have one hell of a spot there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Never caught a Muskie before. Looks like a good fightin fish.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Blacktip Hunter said:


> Yupp, I caught them all from a pier


That is awsome.


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

* Monday: *





























* Tuesday: *


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

* The following week: *

The bite started to slow down and it started to become a lot colder out. This previous sunday I managed to catch one, it had no tail, must have been bitten off by another muskie.

* Picture: *











The two days became really slow, only two were caught. Both of them were nice size fish! 

* Pictures: *


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

those are some nice duck eaters no wonder they have the "no swimming signs" in the area with monsters like those in the area


----------

